# Fueling process information



## Wingandaprayer (May 14, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I am new here and currently working on a project involving multiple WW2 aircraft (also I am very new to all this info) and for one of the aspects I want to show how they used to fuel up but for the life of me I can't find any images of how they fueled up when on the ground or anything about the process. I know aerial refueling was not too commonplace from what I have read but I can't seem to find the alternative. Any help would be greatly appreciated and I look forward top getting to chat with you all.


----------



## cvairwerks (May 14, 2020)

Refueling was either by tanker truck pump, ground tank pumps, hand pumps, or worst case, hand pouring via cans. Aerial refueling did not come into routine play, until about 1949. There


----------



## TonyT (May 14, 2020)

Here you go, check out the ww2 pictures

ww2 aircraft refuelling - Google Search

when refuelling from jerrycans or drums, the fuel would be filtered through a chamois leather similar to use for cleaning your car, this would be put inside a funnel and the fuel pod through it.


----------

